# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  درخواست اطلاعات در مورد Web Proqramining

## امیر-نا

با سلام چرا کسی راجع به web programinig  در دلفی سوالی مطلبی نمی پرسه؟
تا اقلا یکم هم در مورد این جور چیزا اطلاعاتمون زیا د بشه.
بابا اونها هم باحالنا؟؟؟
حالا من اولیو می پرسم:
درمورد ابزار های Web programinig در دلفی یکم توضیح بدین مثل(CGI-ISAPI,...)
و بگین کدوم بهتره ؟

ممنون
امیر  :wink:

----------


## امیر-نا

البته منظورم web programing ??(نمی دونم چی شد اشتباه تایپ کردم) :oops:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این فقط یک لیست از ابزارهای موجود برای Delphi‌ است (در دلفی نسخه های قبل از 8 ): *Intraweb*
(نمیدونم چرا هرکاری میکنم شخصا ازش خوشم نمیاد  :)  ) *DevExpress Webframework* 
(من علاقه خاصی به این یکی دارم!) *WebSnap* 
(که خیلی وقته از مد افتاده) *Web Brokker* 
(که قدیمی است، ولی برای کاربردهای ساده کار راه بنداز است.)
همه این ابزارها امکان تولید خروجی های CGI, ISAPI, NSAPI, Apache Merge Module را دارا میباشند.

----------


## امیر-نا

ممنون میشه در این 1 مورد توضیح بیشتری بدین چون تقریبا با بقیه اونا کار کردم



> DevExpress Webframework 
> (من علاقه خاصی به این یکی دارم!)


ممنون
 امیر

----------

من شدیدا دنبال DevExpress Webframework  میگشتم بعد یه مدت که پیدا نکردم بیخیال شدم :? 
آقای کرامتی شما دارین؟؟؟ چطوری میتونم ازتون بگیرم؟
مرسی :flower:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دلیلش اینه که
1- محیط طراحی ویژوال داره.
2- با تجربه کدنویسی در دلفی با کوتاه ترین منحنی یادگیری میتونید کارتون رو باهاش راه بندازید.
3- ساده است.
4- ساپورت قوی داره.
5- یکی از زبانهای Scripting که قبول میکنه پاسکال است!
6- چیزی که با این نوشته میشه نیاز به امکانات خاصی (مانند <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework</span>) نداره.
7- و ...

در مجموع میتونم بگم بهترین چیزیه که تا بحال در حین برنامه نویسی Internet بدرد من خورده.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> من شدیدا دنبال DevExpress Webframework میگشتم بعد یه مدت که پیدا نکردم بیخیال شدم  
> آقای کرامتی شما دارین؟؟؟ چطوری میتونم ازتون بگیرم؟


من بدلیل علاقه خاصی که بهش دارم یکی از چیزایی است که برای استفاده شخصی خودم خریدمش.
اگر بخوای میتونم برای شما هم تهیه کنم.

شماره‌ام رو که داری؟  :wink:

----------


## امیر-نا

چه خوب آقا ما هم می خواهیم.ماهم طالبیم :oops:  :wink:  :!:

----------


## JavanSoft

:shock: با توجه به تاریخ و ساعت پستها بیشتر شبیه به Chat Room است

----------

یه پیشنهاد 
حالا که چند نفر میخان لطف کنین بزارینش توی فروشگاه برنامه نویس  :) 
راستی قیمتشو نگفتین :دلار:  
 :)  من منتظرم.....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> حالا که چند نفر میخان لطف کنین بزارینش توی فروشگاه برنامه نویس


میلاد جان، آدم برای چند نفر که نمیاد خط تولید راه بندازه!

قیمتش برای نسخه با سورس 30.000 تومان است (+ 2 ماه دریافت Upgrade ها بصورت رایگان).

----------

:(  من دانشجو بیدم :cry:  :cry:

----------


## ali643

> من دانشجو بیدم


ولی از نوع مایه دار :wink:  :wink:  :mrgreen:

----------

> ولی از نوع مایه دار


دانشجو اسمش هم روشه یعنی بیچاره از نوع فلک زده :? 
اگه مایه دار بیدم که نمیگفتم "من دانشجو بیدم" میگفتم آقا سی دی رو کی برام میفرستی :twisted:

----------

